# Back pain after epidural



## Zombers

Not sure if the pain is related to the epidural itself or perhaps it was just the 12 hour labor. I just gave birth 4 days ago and i had a epidural done. They had to stick me 4 times just to get it! I would say it barely took the edge off the pain too. Now my back cramps up when i lay in a reclining postition but the pain shoots up my spine, not just at the injection sites. I also feel breathless when on my back and it causes me to cough (not good for stiches! Lol).
Just looking for advice and hoping someone will say its just a part of the healing and its all normal.


----------



## Bats11

Thats not good, i hope it goes away for you real soon.

Sorry i dont have any advice but if it continues to be a problem i'd go see your GP.

Ive never had epidural but would really like to have one this time, gosh when i hear not so good stories like yourself, it really starts to scare me, but giving birth all natural with my first two was so so so painful & i really dont want to do it all natural this last time, so ive got to try the epi.

Congrats to your baby boy.


----------



## Zombers

I didnt mean to scare you. :(
Theres more positive stories then negative so i wouldnt worry about it too much. Theres also a high probability that its from the long labor. The rest of me is so sore as well. Lol
I have my 2 weeks appointment next week so i'm sure i'll know more then.


----------



## gills8752

I was like that after my epi, last a week maybe, site was tender for a few weeks when pressed but is totally fine now. 

I had a great experience with my epi, worked really well I'd defo recommend it! Not a horror story here at all!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I had the epidural with my first, 4.5 years ago, and I still have back pain at the injection site when I lay down and sometimes I'll have shooting pain when I'm sitting or my back will get real stiff and I can't move. I'm hoping yours goes away for you.


----------



## kh39

visit my website i have just set up to help people with epidural problems. I have had back pain for 18 years, you can read about my experience and write about yours and talk to people with the same problems. 

epiduralproblems . m o o nf r u i t . c o m (no spaces)

click the 0 comments link to add a comment


----------



## kitty17

Yep, had the epidural for my c-section 4 months ago and my back cramps up all the time..I'm dreading when LO is heavier, don't know how I'm gonna carry him


----------



## stardust599

It's quite common after an epi. Maybe a chiropractor could help?? Think it will get less with time xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

This is the only thing that worries me about getting an epi -- all the horror stories I hear of people having bad back pains long after the birth of their baby. I am wanting an epi still, as I am not sure what other pain relief is available.


----------



## louloubelle76

I had mine 2 weeks ago no problems but today i keep getting shooting pains


----------



## ljo1984

i had back ache for a while after my epidural with my first, my mum had really back pains as your describing after she had me (with epi) for quite a while, but it did go eventually.


----------



## lily2614

I was sore back there for a few months after having my epidural. The injection site and my back in that area was just sore/back ache. That is finally all gone now. Sorry your hurting hopefully it subsides soon.


----------

